# New Animation for Children's Hospital



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day - I just completed a new animation for Pittsburgh's Children's Hospital.

It centers on a very cool gizmo that I printed with my 3D printer. 

My notes, photos and a video are here:

Children's Hospital Animation

dave


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty sharp Dave.

I'm sure that will bring a smile to quite a few little faces, and some very puzzled looks on a few parents faces when asked "mommy/daddy can I have one of those? Pleeeeeeze!"


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice! 
Did you design the "gizmo"? 
And what kind of 3d printer do you use?


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool !
I'm glad to see that there is still interest in the layout there and people that still care about it.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 13 Jul 2013 03:30 PM 
Very nice! 
Did you design the "gizmo"? 
And what kind of 3d printer do you use? 

Cliffy - the printer is from Afinia - nice unit, highly rated in the reviews I read.


I did not design the gizmo - it was a free download from www.thingiverse.com

cool stuff there!

dave


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I am really out of touch, but I have no idea what a 3D printer can do. I have heard that you can print a gun which seems absolutely impossible to me 

Can anyone give me a simple explanation of how they work?

John


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 13 Jul 2013 05:27 PM 
I guess I am really out of touch, but I have no idea what a 3D printer can do. I have heard that you can print a gun which seems absolutely impossible to me Can anyone give me a simple explanation of how they work? John Think of it as a hot melt glue gun that can put down layer after layer of material in extremely tiny dots. Replace the glue gun with a heated print head (about 500 degrees F) that extrudes very tiny drops of ABS (same plastic as that used to make Legos) onto a movable platform. It takes up to several hours to create an item by going back & forth over it. Hope that helps.


dave


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just too cool, Dave... Only from the mind of "Bodnar"....


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's great but needs to be *BIGGER*. How about stacking a few gears on an assembly so the balls switch from gear to gear as they rise to a higher elevation then into a *BIG* spiral?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 16 Jul 2013 11:40 AM 
I think it's great but needs to be *BIGGER*. How about stacking a few gears on an assembly so the balls switch from gear to gear as they rise to a higher elevation then into a *BIG* spiral?

Todd - bigger is sometimes better but this just fits into the space available - the same area in the hospital has a 6' high Rube Goldberg marble machine ---- would be tough to outdo that!


dave


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By dbodnar on 16 Jul 2013 02:54 PM 
Posted By toddalin on 16 Jul 2013 11:40 AM 
I think it's great but needs to be *BIGGER*. How about stacking a few gears on an assembly so the balls switch from gear to gear as they rise to a higher elevation then into a *BIG* spiral?

Todd - bigger is sometimes better but this just fits into the space available - the same area in the hospital has a 6' high Rube Goldberg marble machine ---- would be tough to outdo that!


dave


Love those things!


----------

